# new color depthfinder



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I currentley have a lowrance black and white depth finder on my boat. If I get a new color in the same model will I need a different transducer. It has a 200 hz know and the ad in cabelas just says that the new one is also a 200hz.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

No probably not


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Possible you may have to ,the old black and whites had gray plugs the new ones are blue or even red, you can buy adapters but just as well to buy a new transducer to keep signal loss down...............Doc


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I doubt you'll need a new transducer. My boat came with a monochrome Lowrance, with the transducer epoxied in the hull. I upgraded the sonar to a color one, and they used the same transducer, and it works perfectly.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Let's try this, what model black and white do you have? Doctor is right, the old grey connectors do not work with the newer blue style connectors.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I have an x58 on the boat right now.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

lonewolf said:


> I have an x58 on the boat right now.


Grey connectors or blue? from transducer


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the insight guys! Just found out that the model 58 is discontinoud , so I think ill go ahead and replace the transducer.


----------

